# موسوعة كتب Ashrae



## وليد البنا (7 مارس 2008)

استطعت الحصول على اغلب الكتب الصادره من منظمة ASHRAE وساقوم باذن الله برفع الكتب للمنتدى وسابدا الان بكتاب او كتابين لانى مازلت اتعلم كيفية رفع الكتب وبصراحه تايه يا ريت حد يساعدنى ​ 
الكتاب الاول ​ 
ASHRAE 2000 – HVAC Systems 
and Equipment Handbook​ 



 


للتحميل ​ 
http://ifile.it/54znum1​ 





 
الكتاب الثانى ​ 


ASHRAE Handbook 2002 Refrigeration SI​ 




 





للتحميل​ 
http://ifile.it/vks2a6g​


----------



## المهندس المتعلم (7 مارس 2008)

رحمه الله على والديك على هذا المصادر. او انشاء الله المزيد المزيد.


----------



## فادي ابراهيم عزوز (7 مارس 2008)

بارك الله بيك وربي يساعدك على فعل الخير


----------



## وليد البنا (9 مارس 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل جهد يقدم فى هذا المنتدى جهدا فى سبيله وعلما يبتغى به وجهه*

الكتاب الثالث ​ 
ASHRAE 2005 
Handbook Fundamentals ​ 


 






 


 
للتحميل ​ 
http://ifile.it/o5fmk6w​


----------



## كاسر (10 مارس 2008)

أشكرك على جهودك

لكن ألا يوجد موقع آخر للتحميل

حاولت التحميل مرارا ولكن فشلت

تحياتي


----------



## وليد البنا (10 مارس 2008)

للتحميل من الموقع ده:

اضغط Request Ticket 
اكتب الحروف والارقام اللى فى المربع فى يمين اسفل الصفحه
اضغط Request Ticket
اضغط Download
تمام الكتاب بيتحمل


----------



## وليد البنا (10 مارس 2008)

وهديتى لاحلى منتدى ​ 
The ASHRAE HANDBOOK CD​ 


 

:1: :1: :1: 

للتحميل قم بتحميل الملفين وفك الضغط 
بعد ذلك قم بنقل محتوى الملف المسمى Dataداخل الملف المسوى بنفس الاسم داخل ملف اسطوانة ASHRAE HANBOOK CD ثم بعد قم بتثطيب البرنامج وادعيلى جزاك الله كل خير الدنيا والاخره​ 
لتحميل الملف الاول ASHRAE CD​ 
http://ifile.it/naw2ivp​ 
لتحميل الملف الثانى Data

http://ifile.it/o14cs9e​


----------



## ميكانيك 84 (10 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية

يا حبيب


----------



## osama2005 (11 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحيم معلهش (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشربت من انهار الجنه وتزوجت بالحور العين ورحم الله والديك


----------



## كاسر (22 مارس 2008)

جهد أكثر من رائع

شكري الجزيل لك مع أطيب تحية


----------



## شلبي محمد سعيد (23 مارس 2008)

المنتدى الحلو هذا...هو حلو بأمثالكم...أما نحن فلا حول لنا ولا قوة,فاعذرونا جزاكم الله عنا خيرا...


----------



## silik (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و في علمك


----------



## حسن جكنون (25 مارس 2008)

الله يزيدك علم على علمك و كرم على كرمك وشكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## نختشن (27 مارس 2008)

اله يبارك فيك و بامثالك


----------



## وليد البنا (4 أبريل 2008)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا على المشاركات والردود الرقيقه والمرور الكريم واسف جدا لانقطاعى وساستكمل معكم المجموعه بالتتابع باذن الله


----------



## وليد البنا (4 أبريل 2008)

VAV Box Sizing _ ASHRAE

للتحميل 

http://ifile.it/y6xgrq1​


----------



## وليد البنا (4 أبريل 2008)

ASHRAE Table - 62000 - 1999

للتحميل 

http://ifile.it/ub012yl​


----------



## وليد البنا (4 أبريل 2008)

ASHRAE - STANDARD - 62 - 1999 -Ventilation for acceptable 
indoor air quality

للتحميل 

http://ifile.it/02zbsrq​


----------



## محمدعمار (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن حسين (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخ / وليد البنا
استملت طريقتك فيالتنزيل و لكن لم تظهرالارقام .
الرجاء التوضيح .


اضغط Request Ticket 
اكتب الحروف والارقام اللى فى المربع فى يمين اسفل الصفحه 
اضغط Request Ticket 
اضغط Download 
تمام الكتاب بيتحمل


----------



## حسن حسين (9 أبريل 2008)

الاخ / وليد البنا
استملت طريقتك فيالتنزيل و لكن لم تظهرالارقام .
الرجاء التوضيح .


اضغط Request Ticket 
اكتب الحروف والارقام اللى فى المربع فى يمين اسفل الصفحه 
اضغط Request Ticket 
اضغط Download 
تمام الكتاب بيتحمل


----------



## عبدالرحيم اسماعيل (11 أبريل 2008)

انا بحمل الكتب عادى مفيش اى مشكله 

شكرا الف شكر يا باش مهندس وليد


----------



## حسن حسين (11 أبريل 2008)

اخيرا استطعت ان احمل الكتب .

سلم ايديك يا وليد


----------



## حسن حسين (11 أبريل 2008)

الاخ / وليد البنا 

ان كانت لديك موسوعة Smacna برجاء تنزيلها مع الشكرالجزيل .


----------



## وليد البنا (16 أبريل 2008)

لا للاسف مش عندى وبدور عليها بقالى فتره كبيره لو وصلت ليها قولى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (17 أبريل 2008)

هذا مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن حسين (17 أبريل 2008)

*الاخ /م. عبد المنعم*

الاخ /م. عبد المنعم 

ان كانت لديك موسوعة Smacna برجاء تنزيلها مع الشكرالجزيل .


----------



## كريم محمد الجندي (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفعك


----------



## احمد يحيى محمد (20 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر ياباشا بس ياسلام عليك لو تعرف تجيبلى ashrae standards


----------



## وليد البنا (7 أغسطس 2008)

حاضر يا باش مهندس احمد يحيى 
جارى التحميل


----------



## MOUSA77 (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس
في انتظار بقية ال Ashrae Standards 

وفقك الله


----------



## سليمان نور (9 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومتشكر جدا


----------



## سميرعزالدين احمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليد البنا (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المرور الكريم


----------



## بالظ (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## وليد البنا (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا شباب 

باقى الكتب اضغط هنا


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (1 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك و الله يزيدك علم على علمك


----------



## نبيه الدياب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل منك الاسلوب فى اعطاء العلم الجميل دة تشكر حقيقى والحمد لله


----------



## أحمد سالمان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وباراك الله فيك


----------



## احمدمصطفى درويش (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك واتمنى ان الكتاب ممتاز ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوعابد (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ألف شكرعلى هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## أبو أسحاق (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي وليد فالكثير بحاجه الى هذا الكود حفظنا الله واياك وجميع العاملين في منتدانا الجميل


----------



## عبدالرحيم معلهش (22 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا بارك الله فى مجهودك ياهندسه وياريت كل اللى يستطيع رفع ملف يرفعه


----------



## ahmednady (23 نوفمبر 2008)

the sities are not working can u upload to more than one site plz


----------



## م محمد عثمان (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى مزيد من التوفيق بامر الله


----------



## magdy_eng (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعمارالمصرى (6 يناير 2009)

_ جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم_


----------



## هافاك تو (7 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا ملك على هذه المشاركة الكريمة والرائعة حيث قدمت فيها ما يبحث عنه معظم المهندسين ويمضون ساعات طويلة على الانترنت لايجاد بعض هذه الملفات والتي غالباً لاتكون مجانية 
ويرجى منك اعادة تحميل الرابطASHRAE - STANDARD - 62 - 1999 -Ventilation for acceptable 
indoor air quality
وذلك كونة غير موجود


----------

